# Where do I go from here?



## Flower_Lush (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello,
I have never tried a forum like this for advice but I don't know where else to turn right now that will not be seen/heard by my spouse. I am a 28 year old female, my husband is 32. we have been dating for 6 years and married for 2 in April. We have a 4 year old daughter together, a house, and our fur babies. I can't say when the issues started but they became more apparent when my husband was in a motorcycle accident and was stuck on bed rest for 3 months and is still stuck at home (6 months so far). 
The problems were there before his accident but once he was home all day, everyday, it has just gotten worse. I am going to school for my bachelor's and will graduate in June, my husband is not interested in school at all and completely zones me out when I am talking to him about anything I am doing at school. We don't agree on politics: he is conservative, I am extremely liberal. Niether of us are religious but I am spiritual while he believes that there is nothing. 
I honestly feel like the only thing he likes about me is that I am a great mother to his child and I am great in bed. Most of my problem though is with his everday attitude about life. He seems constantly angry/depressed and I am not sure why. Even before the accident it seemed like he didn't want to do anything. He'd work all week and when I would plan for us to go to his families house or mine he would say he was too tired for all that and just go fishing or go riding on his motorcycle.
What if we are just staying with eachother because we're comfortable? Or what if he is just staying with me because he feels it is his obligation? I don't want to sleep-walk through my life. I want passion, and understanding, and someone who loves me for me and not inspite of me.


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

So he was showing signs of depression and having a lack of interest in life before the accident? I know that accidents and being stuck in bed can make someone feel depressed and helpless..useless even. I would be patient with him when it comes to that. Have you tried talking to him about these feelings? If it makes you feel better my spouse and I share different political views and we have some differences but we still have a very healthy and happy relationship. Before throwing in the towel I suggest you have a heart to heart with him and go to marriage counseling.


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

You've been together for eight years, I don't think compatibility is an issue. It sounds like just a really crappy year exacerbated things. How's his recovery looking?


----------

